# Series 2 Schematic



## danimo (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a schematic for my Series 2 TIVO?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There isn't one public. You can Contact TiVo to see if they have one available, but I doubt it.


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

Remember the days when electronics such as TVs and Stereos (and computers!) came with the schematics printed in the back of the manual? 

Those were the days...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I've never been able to find any schematics for any brand/model Tivo.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I've never been able to find any schematics for any brand/model Tivo.


There's actually a schematic for one of your tivos (T-60) in an old post at DDB. It's linked to in the first result of googling "tivo schematic"


----------



## danimo (Dec 4, 2006)

MungoJerrie said:


> There's actually a schematic for one of your tivos (T-60) in an old post at DDB. It's linked to in the first result of googling "tivo schematic"


Ya, I've been there, but they are .bmp files that the guy says to rename as. rdr files. I've tried both ways and can't open them. Any suggestions?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Krosis said:


> Remember the days when electronics such as TVs and Stereos (and computers!) came with the schematics printed in the back of the manual?
> 
> Those were the days...


TVs I've encountered had at most layout/connection/removeable component diagrams.

Some early Japanese radios had schematics on small decals pasted on the inside.

Some import car stereo/CB gear, and some Radio Shack products had schematics in their manuals.

Newer electronics are either throw-away, highly integrated, or contain proprietary or secure technology, so won't have schematics available, let alone included.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MungoJerrie said:


> There's actually a schematic for one of your tivos (T-60) in an old post at DDB. It's linked to in the first result of googling "tivo schematic"


Sony SAT-T60 service manual: http://www.2150.com/directv/files/sony_sat_t60_sm.pdf


----------

